# Sei troppo avanti



## licinio

Je voudrai savoir comment je pourrais dire "sei troppo avanti!", une phrase assez courante en italien "branché" entre les jeunes. S'il faut une explication, je vous la donnerai! Merci.


----------



## neeeeeco

comme pour toute expression, ça dépend du contexte.. 

si c'est pour complimenter une personne sur son apparence, on dira "t'es trop dans le coup".

si c'est plus pour ses qualités intellectuelles, on pourra dire "t'as tout compris toi" voire même "t'es en avance sur ton temps" mais dans ce cas, cela frôle le génie.


----------



## licinio

Merci pour tes propositions. En les lisant, je me suis dit que toutes sont effectivement de bons équivalents dans les différents contextes. 
Je me demande par contre si l'une de tes possibiles traductions pourrait aussi s'appliquer au cas où _sei troppo avanti_ se référerait au domaine technologique, c'est à dire pour remarquer de façon badine qu'une personne est équipée ou s'y connaît des appareils, logiciels, systèmes etc. au dernier cri. Peut-être _t'es trop dans le coup_?


----------



## chlapec

Une façon de le dire pourrait être: "T'es sacrément balèze en informatique".


----------



## Corsicum

Aussi : « _Toucher sa bille » _ou plus simple_ « toucher »_
_Tu touches en info.  !!!_


----------



## Kinoka

T'as une longueur d'avance / T'es vachement calé / Tu assures grave
 en informatique ou dans d'autres domaines!


----------

